# Good speakers for Onkyo TX-NR1008?



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

It appears that I'll be buying said receiver for $550 here pretty soon, so I'm just wondering what some decent speakers would be to pair up with it? I'm trying to stay around the $500 price range. 

I already bought a FI Q 18 for a DIY sub and it will probably be paired with a EP2500 or 4000. 

Thanks for any help.

Brett


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Check out Newegg as they have some great deals on speakers on the weekends.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mulalleybs said:


> It appears that I'll be buying said receiver for $550 here pretty soon, so I'm just wondering what some decent speakers would be to pair up with it? I'm trying to stay around the $500 price range.
> 
> I already bought a FI Q 18 for a DIY sub and it will probably be paired with a EP2500 or 4000.
> 
> ...


Brett,
As I mentioned in another Thread, to spend $550 on an AVR without a Warranty is not the best way to go.
This AVR is more up to date, has comparable power, and far better Video Processing:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
And as Tony pointed out, Newegg also has some great deals as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Brett,
> As I mentioned in another Thread, to spend $550 on an AVR without a Warranty is not the best way to go.
> This AVR is more up to date, has comparable power, and far better Video Processing:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
> And as Tony pointed out, Newegg also has some great deals as well.
> ...


Ah I just saw the post, I appreciate it. I'm sure I would have never bought 9 speakers either.

I have 2 Infinity SM152 that I was going to use for the stereo side, but I don't know if it would be better to integrate them into the HT also (not sure what center would best match the old speakers) or if I should just buy 5 other speakers to dedicate to HT.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mulalleybs said:


> Ah I just saw the post, I appreciate it. I'm sure I would have never bought 9 speakers either.
> 
> I have 2 Infinity SM152 that I was going to use for the stereo side, but I don't know if it would be better to integrate them into the HT also (not sure what center would best match the old speakers) or if I should just buy 5 other speakers to dedicate to HT.


What kind of budget do you have to allocate for Speakers? As the 152's predate HT, it would be a bit more difficult to ascertain what Center Channel would work best with them. Ideally, I would audition multiple CC's to decide which works best. The Center Channel is truly a linchpin to having a cohesive HT experience and it importance cannot be overstated.


----------



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> What kind of budget do you have to allocate for Speakers? As the 152's predate HT, it would be a bit more difficult to ascertain what Center Channel would work best with them. Ideally, I would audition multiple CC's to decide which works best. The Center Channel is truly a linchpin to having a cohesive HT experience and it importance cannot be overstated.


I was wanting to stay near the $500 price range for the l/c/r & surrounds if I can actually get some decent speakers in that range.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
SVS S Series is the answer to me as they are 50% off last I looked. 2 pairs of SBS-02's ($149 a pair) for Mains and Surrounds and an a SCS-02 CC for $99. Here is the link:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series
We recommended these speakers hundreds of times when they cost twice as much for being a fantastic value. At these prices, the value is absurd.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe I shouldn't ask this question here but how do the SBS-02 compair to the Dayton B652? There is a descent price difference and I have read some good things about the B652's.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stroh said:


> Maybe I shouldn't ask this question here but how do the SBS-02 compair to the Dayton B652? There is a descent price difference and I have read some good things about the B652's.


I have not listened to that particular Dayton Speaker. However, I am quite fond of their discontinued Sub120. All I can say for the SVS's is that many Members here purchased S-Series back when they cost twice as much as they cost now and love them. In addition, there are numerous Professional Reviews of them available with a simple Google Search.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Stroh said:


> Maybe I shouldn't ask this question here but how do the SBS-02 compair to the Dayton B652? There is a descent price difference and I have read some good things about the B652's.
> 
> I was wanting to stay near the $500 price range for the l/c/r & surrounds if I can actually get some decent speakers in that range


The Dayton B652 treble range is poor, and not a lot of real bass.
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2011/07/06/world-s-cheapest-speaker?page=0,3

Another option to look at >
Boston A25 - 4 each
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...5in-Bookshelf-Speaker-Each-Gloss-White/1.html

A225C - for the center
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...25C-2-Way-Center-Channel-Speaker-White/1.html


----------



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it just me or are the boston acoustics better than the svs? 

They have a higher rated RMS, wider range, and has higher dB off of what both websites specs state.

Are these the best speakers I can get in this price range?


And just wondering but how much would it cost to get stereo speakers that would out perform the old Infinity SM's that I have? 

Thanks, you guys are helping out a bunch


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

mulalleybs said:


> Is it just me or are the boston acoustics better than the sbs?
> 
> They have a higher rated RMS, wider range, and has higher dB off of what both websites specs state.
> 
> And just wondering but how much would it cost to get stereo speakers that would out perform the old Infinity SM's that I have?


I can not speak for the SVS speakers

However, I will take the Boston A360 over your Infinity speakers - New, and a real good price.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ay-Dual-6.5in-Tower-Speaker-Each-White/1.html

More info on the design here
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/US/P...ics_US)&Pid=A360Floorstanding(BostonAcoustics)


----------



## klipsch21 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have found some really good deals on high end stuff on ebay.


----------

